# السيرة الذاتية



## HAOWK (1 أكتوبر 2009)

ياشباب اريد مساعدة فى عمل سيرة ذاتية سليمة لانى كلما ارسلت سيرتى على موقع يقول ناقصة
اتمنى منكم اجابة سريعة


----------



## eng_ana1982 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

sent to ur e-mail and i will to u examples of cv


----------



## eng_ana1982 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

sent to me ur e-mail and i will sent to u examples of cv ([email protected])


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (26 أكتوبر 2009)

في وورد 2007 في القوالب
ارسل الموقع ولاحظ ان الاشياء الناقصه تخص الموقع لا السيره مثل البريد الاكتروني و خ ل ا ف ه


----------



## bhnn (24 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## عاشق الرياضة (24 ديسمبر 2010)

عندي لو احتجت نماذج كتير لل cv لو عايز بس ابعت ميللك وربنل يكرمك يارب


----------



## khaled yuosef (17 يناير 2011)

مشكور


----------

